# Anzeige einer Hierarchie



## janus23 (11. Jul 2012)

Hallo,

ich bin auf der Suche nach einem Weg um eine Hierarchie, also so etwas wie ein Organigram anzuzeigen.
Ich war mit meiner Suche nicht sehr erfolgreich, und wollte deshalb mal fragen ob jemand anders so etwas hat.
Ich verwende derzeit JSF. 
Gibt es zum Anzeigen eine javascript Library oder ähnliches? Oder eine jQuery Komponente die so etwas kann?

Vielen Dankf für eure Hilfe


----------



## jwiesmann (11. Jul 2012)

Wenn dir ein TreeView reicht, kannst du dir ja mal folgendes ansehen:
PrimeFaces - ShowCase


----------



## janus23 (11. Jul 2012)

jwiesmann hat gesagt.:


> Wenn dir ein TreeView reicht, kannst du dir ja mal folgendes ansehen:
> PrimeFaces - ShowCase



Danke, aber nein , tut es nicht^^

Ich hab nun das gefunden: jQuery Org Chart – a plugin for visualising data in a tree-like structure  The Silver Lining

Die Erstellung davon ist zwar etwas umständlich, aber es ist ein schönes Organigram


----------



## OSBI_Fan (11. Jul 2012)

*Chart & Grafik - yEd Graph Editor*

Hallo janus23,

yEd ist ein mächtiges Werkzeug zum Zeichnen von Graphen, Netzwerken und Diagrammen.

http://www.java-forum.org/java-basics-anfaenger-themen/137496-svg-diagramm-erstellen.html

Auf der Webseite gibt es Diagrammbeiträge von Nutzern zum download.

yEd ist frei verfügbar und zudem betriebssystemunabhängig: Die aktuelle Version ist 3.92

yEd - Graph Editor

Ich hoffe, das Programm hilft Dir erst mal weiter.

Grüße
OSBI_Fan

OSBI = Open Source Business Intelligence


----------



## janus23 (12. Jul 2012)

Vielen Dank 

Aber kann ich dieses yEd auch zum Anziegen in einem Broswer verwenden?
Da bin ich mir nicht sicher.
Da gibts ja das yFiles for HTML... Und das ist kostenpflichtig


----------



## OSBI_Fan (14. Jul 2012)

Hallo janus23,

ja, fürs das Web eignet sich das SVG-Format. Mit dem Vektorgrafikformat SVG (Scalable Vector Graphics) lässt sich jeder einzelne Knoten verlinken.

Anbei ein Tutorial und ein Beispiel dafür, wie man eine SVG-Dokument innerhalb des HTML-Code einer Webseite einbetten lässt.

http://svg.tutorial.aptico.de/svg-workshop.pdf?PHPSESSID=th79h31akt4g3kutrk7csviqe7

SVG and GIS - Directions Magazine

Wikipedia:WikiProjekt SVG ? Wikipedia

Folgende Diagrammtypen werden unterstützt:


UML-Klassendiagramme
BPMN Diagramme
Flussdiagramme
Semantische Netzwerke
Abstammungsbäume
Soziale Netzwerke
P.S. Ich habe selber noch nicht mit dem SVG-Format experimentiert. yEd ist aber meiner Meinung nach das richtige Tool zum visualisieren in einem Broswer.

Grüße
OSBI_Fan

OSBI = Open Source Business Intelligence


----------

